# trek T2000



## smh (Oct 21, 2005)

Are theer any tandem riders out there? I'm trying to find info. on the trek t2000 tandem. . Does anyone know anything about the ZR 9000 frame? I'm trying to choose between Burley Tirazza and Santana Sovereign, and the trek. They are similarily equiped, I'd like to get a weight on the T2000. All the trek info I can find doesn't include any weight information. The Burley and Santana publish there weights at 32-34 lbs. Is the trek heavier?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The T2000 is definitely in the ballpark with the Santana and the Burley. Bang for the buck, the T2000 is the way to go. The Santana is very nice but, I believe, significantly more expensive. And Burley is now out of the bike business (a shame) and will concentrate on the trailer market.


----------



## smh (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, You're right Richard, component wise the trek is set up very well. I have heard so many good things about the Santana Soveriegn  frame. I have only been on the trek, and don't have anything to compare it with. I currently have a Griffen road bike. It is pricy, but the nicest ride I've ever owned. That being said, I know how much difference a frame can make in performance. Price wise, like everyone, I'd like to get the best value for the money, and also want to get something nice enough that I'd use it!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a quick note. I got a T1000 for my brother, which shares the T2000 frame but with a lower component spec. He and his wife love it. No question the Santana is a first class ride (as is Co-Motion). But for the price, I think you'd be hard pressed to beat the Trek.

P.S. Despite the fact that I work for a Trek dealer, I don't own one and am not a shill for them. I still ride steel!


----------



## Tandemguy (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone out there know the following, please for a 2005 T2000:

- 9 or 10speed cassette as standard?

- c-to-c distance between bottom brackets

-recommended carbon fork upgrade?
My T2000 is in England and I want to do stuff to it when I go there in June but I can't remember if it's 9 or 10 speed. Thanks in advance.


----------

